# Ample Sound Releases: Ample Ethno Ukulele (AEU) +GIVEAWAY



## Jason Morin (May 8, 2017)

Hello!

Ample Sound is proud to present the long awaited Ample Ethno Ukulele.
AEU is modeled after the Kamaka HF-3 Ukulele «Generally preferred by professional entertainers.»


Features:

-Two sample libraries - High G and Low G, 2.15 GB in total.
-Two mic positions - Body and Ambience with stereo and mono modes.
-Brand-new MS playback engine, more natural sound.
-Any chords & any rhythms with real Strum Samples.
-Controllable and real Resonance.
-Rich Fingering Noise - Designed to be vivid and realistic.
-Sustain, Palm Mute, Natural Harmonic, Slide in & out, Legato Slide, Hammer On & Pull Off, Pop, Strum, 9 articulations, Legato at random length & pitch & poly.
-Customized Strummer for Ukulele specifically, the original fingered positions of guitar chord have been readjusted.
-Customized Tab Player for Ukulele specifically.


*Price: $119. An introductory price of $89 is available until June 10th 2017.*

More info at: http://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=24




*SAMPLECAST GIVEAWAY IS NOW LIVE ENTER HERE*: http://thesamplecast.com/newsletter/ (Newsletter – The Samplecast)








*
*
*SAMPLE LIBRARY REVIEW* *GIVEAWAY IS NOW LIVE ENTER HERE: http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/...-win-every-acoustic-guitar-plugin-amplesound/*


----------



## Jason Morin (May 10, 2017)

*Review from HifiMidi:*


----------



## Jason Morin (May 13, 2017)

*SAMPLECAST GIVEAWAY IS NOW LIVE ENTER HERE*: http://thesamplecast.com/newsletter/ (Newsletter – The Samplecast)


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 14, 2017)

Sweet and VERY pro sound. I have always loved every library purchased from this developer. They just seem to find a way into my cues. Looking forward picking this up.


----------



## Jason Morin (May 19, 2017)

Thank you Rob for your Comment!!!!!



 Also!

Don't forget to enter the Samplecast Giveaway (see above post) and
please do the same with the new Sample Library Review Giveaway.
A chance to win all of Ample Sound Acoustic Products!

ENTER HERE:

http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/...-win-every-acoustic-guitar-plugin-amplesound/


----------



## Jason Morin (May 28, 2017)

Congratulation to Mike and James for winning the Samplecast Ample Ethno Ukulele Giveaway!!!

ALSO

*Don't miss your chance to WIN ALL OF AMPLE SOUND ACOUSTIC PRODUCTS. It's very easy to participate: *

http://www.samplelibraryreviews.com/giveaways/sample-library-reviews-ample-acoustic-may-giveaway/


Jason


----------



## Jason Morin (Aug 4, 2017)

-Ample Ethno Ukulele (AEU) has been updated to version 1.5
-The update include a new module, Riffer, a riff generator featuring MIDI edit of stringed instruments.
-Last but not least: 20% off until September 4th

http://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=24

Cheers!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 4, 2017)

Sweet. No brainer purchase. Love this developer's work.


----------



## Jason Morin (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you for the compliment Rob!

also keep an eye open for a new product at the end of august....if everything goes well 

Cheers!


----------



## playz123 (Aug 6, 2017)

Actually, I now wish I'd invested in AmpleSound products a long time ago. My first purchase was AGH, just two weeks ago, and I am loving it and all it's features. Hopefully more to come in the days ahead.


----------



## Jason Morin (Aug 7, 2017)

Every year since 2011, between 3-4 new products each year and lets not forget free updates for the Ample Sound Engine!

Yes, new products are in development...... 


Jason Morin


----------

